# Bicep tendonitis



## reed11b (Dec 28, 2014)

Anybody here have experience recovering from bicep tendonitis?  I've had it off and on for nearly a month, and it is either not healing or healing slowly. It's frustrating to finally see some gains in strength and watch them slip away. Would a shoulder compresion sleeve work? Lift through it? Current plan is one more week of rest, aleve twice a day and lots of ice. Open to other suggestions. 
Reed


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 28, 2014)

i


----------



## reed11b (Dec 28, 2014)

Army PA unofficially diagnosed it, currently waiting on the VA. VA PT is free but takes forever. For minor injuries like this I may have to pay out and see a civilian sports PT. 

Yes, that is my X-ray. Also shattered my right radial head at the same time. 

Time is what I do not have. I want to switch to TACP while I still have eneogh years to make retraining me worthwhile. 
Reed


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 28, 2014)

z


----------



## reed11b (Dec 28, 2014)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Impressive fractures in the film. Is your current injury on the same arm?


It is not. It's on my right arm. Doing all suggested. Just having a real hard time being patient. Shocking in our line of work, huh?
Reed


----------



## x SF med (Dec 28, 2014)

reed11b said:


> It is not. It's on my right arm. Doing all suggested. Just having a real hard time being patient. Shocking in our line of work, huh?
> Reed




You owe me lunch.   I will not diagnose your injury, but I will make you buy this time.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 28, 2014)

reed11b said:


> It is not. It's on my right arm. Doing all suggested. Just having a real hard time being patient. Shocking in our line of work, huh?
> Reed


Always the way, isn't it.


----------



## reed11b (Dec 28, 2014)

x SF med said:


> You owe me lunch.   I will not diagnose your injury, but I will make you buy this time.


Taco Bell.
On me.
Reed


----------



## Brill (Dec 29, 2014)

reed11b said:


> Anybody here have experience recovering from bicep tendonitis?



Yep!  First saw it at jump school (so much time on the the SLT that my hands didn't work) but it went away soon after only to come back with a vengeance when preparing to go over with 3rd Group.  The team doc diagnosed it and tried the ice with Naproxen but it still bothers me when lifting heavy.  I run more now anyway.


----------



## Wench (Dec 30, 2014)

I believe you owe ME money for diagnosing it over a week ago, with an additional fine for not seeing the doc yet.  :-p


----------



## reed11b (Dec 31, 2014)

Wench said:


> I believe you owe ME money for diagnosing it over a week ago, with an additional fine for not seeing the doc yet.  :-p


Hold up now, I said I am waiting on the VA. It takes the VA as long as it takes the VA. My physical therapy (for an injury seen in November) starts in Febuary, so that should give you san idea of how fast the VA is. However, if you get your gimp butt to Washatonia, I will happily buy you Taco Bell as well.

Reed


----------



## x SF med (Dec 31, 2014)

reed11b said:


> Taco Bell.
> On me.
> Reed



You will never ever be invited to Umai again...  

Btw....  Warthog BBQ opened a location on Pac Ave on the Tacoma/parkland border....   bigger, but the food's just as good a s the one in Fife... or that little café in Fed Way that had the death burger thingy that was bacon ham bacon burger and other stuff....


----------



## Wench (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh I am well aware of the shitty VA wait times.  Which is why, way back in 1999, I swore to never use them again.  Hang in there, and if I come all the way out there I expect you to nut up and buy me lunch special #1, Speedy Gonzales.


----------

